# 2013 Cruze Leaking Antifreeze Driver Side Front



## jdennis1014 (Mar 16, 2021)

Good evening,

I noticed a puddle looks like antifreeze near the driver side front tire. I took some pics of but cant determine the leak is coming from. Hoping someone can tell where the leak is coming from.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 11, 2013)

jdennis1014 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I noticed a puddle looks like antifreeze near the driver side front tire. I took some pics of but cant determine the leak is coming from. Hoping someone can tell where the leak is coming from.


Check your coolant reservoir. I had to replace mine recently as it had separated down the middle. These reservoirs look to be two pieces and over time they come apart and leak. Hope that helps man.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jdennis1014 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I noticed a puddle looks like antifreeze near the driver side front tire. I took some pics of but cant determine the leak is coming from. Hoping someone can tell where the leak is coming from.


The water outlet is also likely candidate. Just pinch the hose right where it attaches to the outlet. The plastic gets brittle and disintegrates.

How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet

Other leak possibilities

How-To: Change the Water Pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze
*Service Bulletin - NHTSA*


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like someone has already changed your coolant. Dexcool is orange in color not green. Checking under the hood for the leak would be helpful too.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> someone has already changed your coolant. Dexcool is orange in color not green.


You read my mind. This is not a good sign in a few ways, one being it is so hard to get coolants completely flushed. IMHO once the problem is solved, go back to Dexcool.


----------



## SparkyAnderson (Sep 10, 2021)

Do not go back to dexcool, it's crap. The smart thing to do is replace replace the plastic water outlet on driver side on motor and all the hoses, plus the original crappy coolant reservoir. Looks like the hose going to the radiator is the issue. It's a tough job to replace, remove the underside plastic and you need to have a hose Clamp tool operated by a cable. But also hope u got the car up to temp or pressure your cooling system to make sure your plastic radiator is not the issue. I own a cruze and both my kids own one too, and all have similar problems after a few years use. Also a good idea to replace the purge valve solenoid as a pm measure, that goes for a crap too with loss of power, and check to make sure spark plugs are torqued. Just gave you bonus stuff to do to keep your cruze in good running order.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SparkyAnderson said:


> Do not go back to dexcool, it's crap.


Why do you say that? They no longer have the issue with it destroying gaskets.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Looks like someone has already changed your coolant. Dexcool is orange in color not green. Checking under the hood for the leak would be helpful too.


Good catch!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SparkyAnderson said:


> Do not go back to dexcool, it's crap. The smart thing to do is replace replace the plastic water outlet on driver side on motor and all the hoses, plus the original crappy coolant reservoir. Looks like the hose going to the radiator is the issue. It's a tough job to replace, remove the underside plastic and you need to have a hose Clamp tool operated by a cable. But also hope u got the car up to temp or pressure your cooling system to make sure your plastic radiator is not the issue. I own a cruze and both my kids own one too, and all have similar problems after a few years use. Also a good idea to replace the purge valve solenoid as a pm measure, that goes for a crap too with loss of power, and check to make sure spark plugs are torqued. Just gave you bonus stuff to do to keep your cruze in good running order.


Welcome Aboard!

You will find much information on all of your listed issues here along with many How-To's to fix them and in some instances upgrade them.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Why do you say that? They no longer have the issue with it destroying gaskets.


i agree with sparky (especially because his team lost to my cards in the 06 ws) but after having owned many gm cars with dex cool they all ended up in the junkyard because of dex cool. yes they may have better gaskets now but i still don’t trust them. also what was wrong with the green coolant still works do this day and most manufacturers still use it. gm only wanted dex so they can get a kick back for every bottle of dex sold just like there stupid trox bolts.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

here or some other areas to look at with the cooling system. the water jug but sparky already said that, another is the thermostat i’ve read many post here that it has leaking issues (i repacked mine but it was because it was stuck open an i couldn’t get heat). another area to look at is the heater hose the plastic y piece that hose into the heater core is known from cracking (i know because mine is cracked and found out when i was bolting up my sub frame after a clutch replacement and my car wanted to shots lol). finally if you have a 1.4 there is a junction spot right by the oil filter that is made of the same cheap plastic as the heater hose and over time will crack.


----------



## jdennis1014 (Mar 16, 2021)

I believe I have finally found where the pound is coming from just below the driver side of the radiator from tire


----------



## Cruze travel (5 d ago)

Would you happen to know what was the defective part?


----------

